# ??Gluing rhinestones to metals



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I am in need of applying rhinestones to some horseshoes and I have no idea what kind of glue to use. I buy rhinestone conchos from a lady but she is kinda secretive about her process, so I thought I would ask you all.

Thanks.

PS. I am overwhelmed with all the great ideas I see in this forum


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

E6000... at least that is what I have used in the past. The tube says it will bond to metals so I guess its worth a try. I have used it with other things but not metal. I can say that it sucks big time to have to glue each stone but it does work.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

E6000 should work. Just be sure when you are applying it that you have plenty of ventilation.


----------

